# Thank You For Having Me



## RheirBreed (Mar 18, 2015)

Bro. J. Hughes, I am a MM brother from Chicago, IL. Law Men Lodge 1050 MF&AM. It is good to meet your aquantance. "Behold how good it is for brethren to join together"


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## MRichard (Mar 25, 2015)

What is your grand lodge? Haven't seen a MF & AM before.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2015)

MRichard said:


> What is your grand lodge? Haven't seen a MF & AM before.



I figured it was a typo for AF&AM so I looked up 1050 in my own jurisdiction.

http://go.masonicconnections.com/Site/GrandLodgeIllinois/Information/LodgeLocator.aspx  No such lodge in my Illinois jurisdiction.

http://www.mwphglil.com/  The other regular and recognized jurisdiction in that territory only goes up to #157.

http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogus_il.php  No obvious match in the current bogus list.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 25, 2015)

Did a Google search and the closest thing I could find was a BPOE lodge 1050 in Kearney, NJ


----------



## MRichard (Mar 26, 2015)

After more research, I did find this grand lodge in Chicago, IL that styles itself MF & AM. http://www.ksgrandlodge.com/index.html . Not sure if you realize this @RheirBreed but this is a clandestine grand lodge. It may not be your grand lodge but the only regular & recognized lodges in your state would be Grand Lodge of Illinois & MWPHGLIL (Prince Hall)


----------

